# Συνέδριο Ελληνικής Ονοματολογικής Εταιρείας (ΕΟΕ): Αθήνα, 11-12 Νοεμβρίου 2010



## Zazula (Sep 7, 2010)

H Ελληνική Ονοματολογική Εταιρεία (http://onomatologia.gr/) διοργανώνει στις 11 και 12 Νοεμβρίου 2010, στην Ανατολική Αίθουσα του Μεγάρου της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών, Συνέδριο με θέμα «Το όνομα στην ελληνική γραμματολογία και τέχνη δια μέσου των αιώνων».

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι να παρουσιάσουν κάποια σχετική ανακοίνωση να στείλουν τον τίτλο της ανακοίνωσης το αργότερο ως τις 20/09/2010 στη διεύθυνση:

Ελληνική Ονοματολογική Εταιρεία 
Αλεξάνδρου Σούτσου 22, Κολωνάκι 
10671 Αθήνα 
(τηλ. 2112111007, φαξ 2103609187)


----------

